# Schwimmteich zum Anschauen gesucht in/um PLZ 21726



## marco m (29. Juli 2010)

Hallo, 

ich habe vor fünf Jahren ein Haus gekauft, wo ein Teich bei war. Hab viel versucht, was daran zu ändern, aber ich glaube auch das der Vorbesitzer einiges falsch gemacht hat.

Zum Beispiel wird das ganze Regenwasser ungefiltert in den Teich geleitet.

Aber naja.... wir haben jetzt die Entscheidung getroffen, nächstes Jahr einen Schwimmteich daraus zu bauen (lassen).

Natürlich möchten wir vorher mal "live" ein paar anschauen. L

Letzte Woche war ich schon mal einen von OASE anschauen. Hat uns schon sehr gut gefallen. Zwei Tage später einen, der selbst angelegt wurde.

Vielleicht ist hier ja jemand, der aus der Nähe PLZ 21726 Oldendorf kommt und wir uns das mal anschauen können.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Christine (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich zum Anschauen gesucht in/um PLZ 21726*

Hallo Marco,

wenn Du einen Schwimmteich bauen willst, sollstest Du vielleicht doch einen größeren Ausflug einplanen....Ideal zum Ideensammeln und eventuell auch eine prima Planungshilfe.


----------



## sunny01 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich zum Anschauen gesucht in/um PLZ 21726*

Hallo Marco, 

schau doch mal hier bei http://www.re-natur.de . 
Wir haben nach diesem Prinzip einen Schwimmteich gebaut (zum Teil von einem Bekannten bauen lassen) und der hat von Anfang an einwandfrei funktioniert. Wir hatten noch nicht einmal trübes Wasser. Die PLZ ist dach nicht allzuweit von Dir entfernt.

Liebe Grüße
Dagmar


----------



## marco m (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich zum Anschauen gesucht in/um PLZ 21726*

Hallo,

ja, von Naturagart habe ich auch schon gehört. Aber ist wohl doch ein bischen weit weg.

Ich hatte gedacht, hier kann mir auch vielleicht jemand was sagen über das OASE Mitmachkonzept sagen.

Wie das funktioniert. Ob man der Firma dabei hilft, also seine Arbeitskraft zur Verfügung stellt, oder ob man ganze Arbeitsschritte selber machen soll. 

Wir wollen nicht auf Teufel komm raus Geld sparen und nachher ist wieder alles falsch oder funktioniert nicht.


----------



## Annett (7. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich zum Anschauen gesucht in/um PLZ 21726*

Hallo Marco.

Von diesem "Konzept" habe ich noch nie etwas gehört/gelesen. 
Hast Du zufällig einen Link dazu?


----------



## marco m (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich zum Anschauen gesucht in/um PLZ 21726*

Hallo,

davon habe ich hier gelesen, aber selber auch noch keine weitere Info erfragt.

http://www.gartenteichcenter-hinck.de/

steht unter "Schwimmteiche"


----------



## Annett (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich zum Anschauen gesucht in/um PLZ 21726*

Hallo Marco.

Bitte entschuldige die Verzögerung. 
Derzeit bin ich beruflich leider "etwas" eingespannt und komme nur noch sporadisch zum Antworten. 

Anscheinend wirst Du den Anbieter wohl selbst mal fragen müssen, was genau es damit auf sich hat. 
Vielleicht kannst Du uns ja davon hinterher berichten?


----------



## Christine (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich zum Anschauen gesucht in/um PLZ 21726*

Hi Marco,

vielleicht hilft diese Information hier weiter: http://www.oase-livingwater.com/de_...ktuell/article//Neu-OASE-Swimpond-Module.html

Wenn Du "Oase Swimpond" bei Google eingibst, finden sich zahlreiche Anbieter. 
Es handelt sich in erster Linie um einen Baukasten aus Baumaterial, Filtertechnik und Bauplänen. 
Dir ist es dann freigestellt, ob Du die Arbeit vergibst oder selber machst. 

Ein Beispiel: Der Swimpond 20-Bausatz für 65m² kostet ca. 14.500,- EUR zzgl. Spedition
- da hast Du zwar in Kisten auf dem Hof stehen aber noch kein Loch im Boden! 

Für das Geld baust Du mit NG-System mindestens drei Teiche dieser Größe und kannst 
Dir immer noch die Filtertechnik von Oase dazustellen, wenn Du denn möchtest.

Zu dem Anbieter, den Du rausgepickt hast: Die Fotos der Schwimmteiche, die er auf seiner Seite
als Muster zeigt, sind bis auf einen alle von Oase. 

Mal davon ab - auch wenn Du Dich nicht für Fische sondern für einen Schwimmteich interessierst: 
Wer für behauptet, die Haltung von Goldfischen sei ab 500 l und von Koi ab 4.000 l möglich, ist für mich kein Teichfachmann.

Selbstverständlich ist es Dir überlassen was und wie Du baust oder bauen lässt...


----------



## marco m (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich zum Anschauen gesucht in/um PLZ 21726*

Hallo,

nach unserer Hochzeit werden wir mal ein paar Stellen anfahren, um uns Infos oder auch Angeobte einzuholen.

Wir selber haben nun gar keine Ahnung von Fischhaltung. Wenn man nun aber auch schon 25 Jahre dabei ist, dann müsste man ja sowas vielleicht auch wissen.

Vielen Dank erstmal

Marco


----------

